# Richard Zednik takes a skate to the carotid artery



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

WOW!

Florida Panthers forward Richard Zednik takes a skate to the carotid artery in last night's game against the Sabres.






More from *The Hockey Herald*

Oh, and yeah, it appears the guy is going to be okay.

Scarrryyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

that is creepy, I remeber the year in pictures from SI some years ago with the goalie that slit his neck with a skate, and the pic was an overhead view of the bloody ice. those guys are pretty tough.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

I believe Clint Malarchuk is the goalie that you are referring to fargodawg. That happened back in 1989. He received 300 stitches and was back playing in a week. These guys are tougher than nails.

As of right now the doctors are saying Zednik is in stable condition and is able to talk.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

that is who it was Ande, someone told me also that it was 19 years to the day.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Buffalo was involved in both incidents, pretty freaky.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Clint Malarchuk's incident happene on March 22, 1989, so it was almost 19 years.


----------



## Benelliman (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow! That's incredible!

The coincedence is amazing.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Here is an update on Zednik's condition

Zednik could be released by Saturday

Last Updated: Thursday, February 14, 2008 | 4:04 PM ET 
CBC Sports

Florida Panthers forward Richard Zednik, recovering from a serious neck gash, could be released from a Buffalo hospital by Saturday.

Zednik, who almost had his carotid artery severed in a game against the Sabres last Sunday, is showing significant improvement, said Dr. Sonya Noor on Thursday.

Richard Zednik, middle, is helped to the bench by Jassen Cullimore (22) while a trainer tends to his wound.
(John Hickey/Associated Press) Noor performed emergency surgery after Zednik's neck was cut open in the third period when teammate Olli Jokinen was upended and his right foot skate went into Zednik's path.

Moments later, Zednik kneeled forward with his hands at his throat, blood coming from his neck. He made his way to the bench, where trainers and teammates helped him.

Zednik lost five units of blood in the gruesome accident, but was upgraded to good condition on Wednesday.

Zednik's condition has improved so much that Noor granted a special treat - Buffalo's famed chicken wings.

"He asked if he could eat Buffalo chicken wings," Noor said. "So we let him."
A restaurant donated wings and pizza for Zednik, his wife and nurses at Buffalo General Hospital."

The Panthers forward is expected to miss the remainder of the season.


----------

